# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Lemza, sëmundja e stomakut

## Albo

Pse shkaktohet dhe në cilat raste është shqetësuese

*Lemza, sëmundja e stomakut*

Lemza është kontraktimi i pavullnetshëm i muskulit të diafragmës, që sjell daljen e një sasie ajri dhe në të njëjtën kohë mbylljen e epiglotës (hapësira e laringut që kufizohet nga kordat e zërit dhe indit kërcor i aritenoideve). Kur marrim frymë, diafragma kontraktohet, duke hapur kafazin e kraharorit duke ndihmuar mushkëritë që të zgjerohen. Nervat që kontrollojnë kontraktimet e diafragmës janë nervat frenik (pleks i nervave periferik të palcës së kurrizit) që niset nga zona e qafës dhe përfundon në diafragmë. Nëse këto nerva irritohen në një pikë çfarëdo, përgjatë rrugës mund të sjellë lemzë. Por sipas specialistëve lemza mund të shkaktohet nga një operacion kirurgjikal në kolonë, prostatë, tëmth ose në stomak, kryesisht për paciente mbi 45 vjeç. 

*Truri*
Në raste të tjera lemza mund të shkaktohet nga një infeksion i një pjese të trurit ose të sistemit nervor qendror. Lemza e përsëritur shumë herë mund të jetë simptomë e shqetësimeve të stomakut, veshkave, zemrës, mushkërive. Ritmi i lemzës mund të jetë i shpejtë ose i avashtë. Në rastet e rrezikshme ajo është e shpeshtë dhe e shpejtë, dhe pacienti shfaq shenja lodhjeje. Mënyrat e ndalimit të lemzës pa shkuar tek mjeku janë të shumta, sidomos për rastet ku nuk paraqet probleme anësore. Kështu këshillohet që kur të zë lemza dhe nuk të ndërpritet për një kohë të gjatë, duhet të pish ujë ose të hash një lugë sheqer. Edhe faktori psikologjik arrin që ta ndalojë lemzën si për shembull me anë të tërheqjes së vëmendjes, bën që të ndalojë shtëllunga e ajrit.

*Mënyrat*
Ndalesa e frymëmarrjes, pirja e ujit të ftohtë me gllënjka të vogla, vendosja në qafë e një copë akulli, vendosja e një borse akulli në bark, gudulisja e hundës për të provokuar një teshtimë, marrja e frymës thellë duke ndjekur një ritëm të rregullt janë disa nga mënyrat e ndalimit të lemzës. Disa nga këto mënyra janë përdorur që në kohen e Platonit, ku lemza largohej duke provokuar teshtimat.

*Fëmijët*
Lemza mund të zërë edhe një fëmijë të porsalindur dhe mund të ndalohet duke e marrë në krah, i mbështet kokën në shpatull dhe i bie lehtë në kurriz, në mënyrë që t'ia nxjerrsh ajrin që ndoshta i ka dilatuar stomakun ose ezofagun. Një mënyrë tjetër shtëpiake është edhe frymëmarrja dhe nxjerrja në një qeseje letre. Në këtë mënyrë rritet sasia e CO2 në organizëm. Mjekët kryesisht rekomandojnë ngrënien e një luge sheqer pa ujë. Kur lemza paraqet karakteristika shqetësuese mjeku rekomandon antispasmodici qetësues. Sipas specialistëve lemza nuk ka asnjë orar të caktuar, ajo mund të na zërë orë e pa orë, madje edhe në gjumë, dhe kjo ndodh si shkak i bllokimit të ajrit. Prandaj është e rëndësishme që para se të flemë gjumë dhoma të jetë e ajrosur mirë dhe mbi të gjitha stomaku të mos jetë shumë i rënduar, në mënyrë që të mos krijohen probleme gjatë natës. Për rastet kur lemza kthehet në problem kronik është e domosdoshme këshillimi me mjekun specialist, dhe pas kësaj kryerja e analizave të duhura për të kuptuar se përse shkaktohet lemza. Të dhënat tregojnë që në rastin kur një person e zë lemza për më shumë se shtatë ditë me radhë dhe kryesisht kjo ndodh pasi të ketë konsumuar ushqim, atëherë ai mund të ketë probleme me stomakun. Po kështu në rastin kur një person e zë lemza vazhdimisht për disa ditë me radhë, paradite, pasdite, në mëngjes etj., atëherë problemi i tij mund të jenë veshkat, gurët në tëmth etj. 

*Keshilla*

1- Lemza e përsëritur shumë herë mund të jetë simptomë e shqetësimeve të stomakut.
2- Po ashtu lemza e vazhdueshme në shumë raste është tregues i shqetësimeve të veshkave, zemrës, mushkërive.
3- Ritmi i lemzës mund të jetë i shpejtë ose i avashtë.
4- Në rastet e rrezikshme ajo është e shpeshtë dhe e shpejtë, dhe pacienti shfaq shenja lodhjeje, këto janë tregues sëmundjesh.
5- Lemza mund të ndalohet duke pirë një gotë ujë ose duke ngrënë një lugë sheqer.
6- Edhe faktori psikologjik arrin që ta ndalojë lemzën, si për shembull me anë të tërheqjes së vëmendjes, bën që të ndalojë shtëllunga e ajrit.
7- Për të evituar lemzën mund të vendosni në qafë një copë akulli.
8- Duhet të vendosni në bark një borse akulli, të gudulisni hundën për të provokuar një teshtimë. Marrja e frymës thellë duke ndjekur një ritëm të rregullt janë disa nga mënyrat e ndalimit të lemzës.

*Lemza*

*Lemza , ë ngadaltë dhe ë shpejtë*
Sipas të dhënave mjekësore, shfaqja e lemzës është në dy forma, e ngadaltë dhe e shpejtë. Në rastin e parë bëhet fjalë vetëm për një bllokim të oksigjenit, ndërkohë që në rastin e dytë lemza përveçse e shpejtë është edhe e shpeshtë, dhe gjithmonë paralajmëron një sëmundje, veshkash, stomaku, gurët në tëmth etj.

*Lemza, tregues i tretjes së keqe*
Në rastet më të shpeshta lemza është tregues i tretjes së keqe dhe mosfunksionimit të stomakut në mënyrë të duhur. Pikërisht për këtë arsye mjekët këshillojnë që darkat të jenë sa më të lehta, me pak yndyrë dhe ushqime që kërkojnë kohë për t'u tretur. Në këtë mënyrë i vjen në ndihmë edhe stomakut i cili nuk mbingarkohet.

*Lemza edhe tek të porsalindurit*
Lemza mund të zërë edhe një fëmijë të porsalindur, dhe mund të ndalohet duke e marrë në krah, i mbështet kokën në shpatull dhe i bie lehtë në kurriz, në mënyrë që t'ia nxjerrsh ajrin që ndoshta i ka dilatuar stomakun ose ezofagun. Një mënyrë tjetër shtëpiake është edhe frymëmarrja dhe nxjerrja në një qese letre.

Përgatiti: Blerina KACA

----------


## Viola.V

*Lemza eshte thjesht magnesium deficiency .*

----------

